
Cherow ecma parser 1.4 landed - cherow
Cherow v. 1.4 is a total rewrite and offers:<p>-20kb smaller code size than acorn minified and 60 kb smaller than Esprima<p>- twice as fast as both acorn and Esprima except for JSX parsing. Here is Cherow 3x faster than Acorn.<p>- full support for Stage 3 proposals<p>- jsx through option<p>- Modular<p>And more...<p>Why another parser? Simply because existing parsers have many issues with them:<p>- Acorn is the most commonly used tool out there because of its support for recent ES standards, but it&#x27;s slow and it often is too permissive in what it accepts. It&#x27;s also not optimized for handheld devices.<p>- Esprima is a little faster than Acorn, but it&#x27;s almost never updated, and their test suite has too many invalid tests. It also doesn&#x27;t support recent ES standards.<p>- Babylon is highly coupled to Babel, and is comparatively very slow and buggy, and failing to correctly handle even stable ECMAScript standard features.<p>None of these parsers would fare any chance against the official Test262 suite, and most fail a substantial number of them.<p>Cherow v. 1.4 is not perfect, but address most of this issues. Still there are room for improvements.<p>1 main dev and 2 other devs behind Cherow sharing same nick.<p>All issues will be solved within 1 hour from the moment we get notified.<p>You don&#x27;t have to wait couple of days or 3 years before your issue is fixed.<p>URL: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;cherow&#x2F;cherow
======
cherow
[https://github.com/cherow/cherow](https://github.com/cherow/cherow)

